# 20 Hysterical Signs That’ll Make You Roll in the Aisles!



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

*20 Hysterical Signs That’ll Make You Roll in the Aisles!*

Let's start this week off on the right foot!
The best way to do that, in our eyes, is by having fun and smiling from ear to ear.
And these hilarious signs will help you achieve that goal with ease.
Expect plenty of giggles, a few very questionable but still fun signs, and an abundance of clean jokes!

*"... and that's supposed to upset people?"*
*









We can't believe it too!









Comfort Inn - offering "bare" comfort!









I don't think this sign says what they think it does... 









Beware of sharks!*


----------



## lupadom (Aug 5, 2017)

Fun,my favourite is the Comfort Inn one Thanks for sharing.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I like the last one it reminds me of here is Australia when we are in drought.


----------



## Magna84 (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks for the chuckles....


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Loved these, especially The Comfort Inn! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ljsb3 (Apr 25, 2013)

The American Airlines and Comfort Inn are my favorites! Thanks for sharing with us (where do you find all of these!?!) You and Knovice Knitter are so nice to bring smiles to all of us


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks for the laughs.


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

I desperately needed a laugh today.


----------



## Candycounter1 (Mar 28, 2017)

Rafiki said:


> *20 Hysterical Signs That’ll Make You Roll in the Aisles!*
> 
> Let's start this week off on the right foot!
> The best way to do that, in our eyes, is by having fun and smiling from ear to ear.
> ...


no lifeguard in a field 🤷🏼❓🤷🏼‍♀️❓😂🤣😂
No bears at the comfort inn 🤦🏼‍♂️❗Really?
pooping in rocks, you got to wonder who was doing that ❓🤷🏼‍♀️🤷🏼🤷🏼‍♀️❓🙂
Sent my daughter the traffic one, for next time she’s late ☹😄☹❗😁


----------

